

Stop using fork(). I mean it. - scribu
http://logicfault.blogspot.com/2014/03/stop-using-fork-i-mean-it.html

======
bediger4000
Link bait title. It's not really a fork() issue, it's all about concurrency
problems. Beyond that, it's a crummy article. "Don't do concurrency" it says,
"Leave that to The Experts". Well, screw that. Experts are all self appointed
anyway, I'll do concurrency if I feel like it. And you should too. Any calls
to put yourself in a mental straightjacket should be ignored.

